# USB auf RS232 Umsetzer



## Maxl (2 September 2007)

Hallo Kollegen!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem zuverlässigen USB auf seriell Umsetzer, da ja die meisten Laptops mittlerweile keine integrierte RS232-Schnittstelle mehr haben. Bisher haben wir 2 mal USB-RS232-Umsetzer von der Stange gekauft (beim EDV-Händler), diese sind aber immer wieder mal an einigen Anwendungen gescheitert.

Meiner Erfahrung nach funktionieren diese zwar im großen und ganze, aber an manchen Anwendungen scheitern sie immer wieder.

Besonders problematisch sind dabei:
- Pilz PSS3006 (funktioniert meistens, aber nicht immer)
- SEW Umrichter (funktioniert meistens, aber nicht immer)
- Simatic OP7 und OP17 - und alles Vorgänger davon, welche man mit Protool projektiert.
- B&R Steuerungen (wobei man Online kommt, wenn man im AS Einstellungen verändert)

Kennt jemand zuverlässige Adapter (Internet-Link und evtl. ein Lieferant dazu). Mir wäre besonders wichtig, alle Anwendungen mit einem Adapter abzudecken. (also auch noch PnozMulti, Sich-Lichtvorhänge und Laserscanner, Simodrive; S5 ist nicht nötig, da es auf unseren Laptops ohnehin nicht mehr läuft)

Danke für ein paar Tipps, Links und Lieferanten.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## thomass5 (2 September 2007)

HAllo,

PSS3000 funktioniert bei uns mit nem Teil von HAMA an nem FIELD-PG. Den genauen Typ kann ich erst nächste Woche mitteilen, da ich bei der BG Vollpension gebucht habe.
Vielleicht wirds auch eher mal sehen.
Mit ProTool funktioniert es auch TP???.
EDIT< Sick lief auch, aber wenn Schnittstellenadapter verfügbar sind(manchmal verlegt ;-) ) nehme ich diese.>EDIT

Thomas


----------



## Jens_Ohm (3 September 2007)

*wir haben den hier*

Hallo Maxel,

wir haben den 
 Digitus Adapter USB auf Seriell (DA-70146)
von B&R empfohlen bekommen.
Funktioniert prima

gruß Jens


----------



## Maxl (4 September 2007)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Digitus Adapter USB auf Seriell (DA-70146)
> von B&R empfohlen bekommen.


Den hat mir B&R auch empfohlen. Nur leider vertreibt B&R diese nicht direkt, und der Lieferant, den mir B&R genannt hat, antwortet hartnäckig nicht auf meine Anfragen.

Kannst Du mir eine Bezugsquelle für den Digitus-Adapter nennen??

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Jens_Ohm (5 September 2007)

http://www.jacob-elektronik.de
14,50 Euro Art.Nr. 330103   Digitus Adapter USB auf Seriell (DA-70146)

Habe das erste mal dort bestellt. War aber alles ok. Schnelle Lieferung incl.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Oberchefe (5 September 2007)

Generell sind wohl Adapter mit FTDI Chip zu empfehlen. Gibt's beispielsweise hier:
http://www.vobis-shop.de/vobis/catalog/factsheet1.service?articleid=231257


----------



## IBN-Service (14 September 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Besonders problematisch sind dabei:
> - Pilz PSS3006 (funktioniert meistens, aber nicht immer)
> - SEW Umrichter (funktioniert meistens, aber nicht immer)
> - Simatic OP7 und OP17 - und alles Vorgänger davon, welche man mit Protool projektiert.
> - B&R Steuerungen (wobei man Online kommt, wenn man im AS Einstellungen verändert)



Hallo Maxl,

SEW und ProTool erschlage ich ohne jede Probleme mit dem
*Profilic* seriell - USB Adapter.
Auch Exoten funktionieren ohne Probleme.
Ist angeblich das selbe wie Digitus.

Erworben bei Reichelt.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## seeba (15 September 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> *Profilic* seriell - USB Adapter


Ja, der funktioniert auch bei mir sehr gut!


----------



## Maxl (16 September 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> SEW und ProTool erschlage ich ohne jede Probleme mit dem *Profilic* seriell - USB Adapter.


Solche haben wir im Moment im Einsatz, allerdings 2 verschiedene Typen - welche beide auf den gleichen Treiber ansprechen. Bei der ersten Serie, die wir da geliefert bekommen haben, haben die Treiber fürchterliche Probleme gemacht.

SEW und ProTool funktionieren in der Regel - allerdings eben erst nach einem Treiber-Update (Welches interessanterweise bei 25 gleichen Laptops unterschiedliche Probleme bereitet) Bei alten Bediengeräten (OP7, 17) macht der Umsetzer allerdings massive Probleme - hier hilft meist nur das abstöpseln des MPI-Bus vom OP und das heruntersetzen der Baudrate auf 9600.

Auf B&R-Steuerungen kommt man nur online, wenn man an den Verbindungsparameters schraubt.

Hab mittlerweile diesen Adapter dabei - mit dem lief bisher alles Problemlos.
http://www.horter.de/sps/rs232_usb/rs232_usb_1.html
Das Ding ist zwar teuer, aber es läuft.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Maxl (21 September 2007)

So, hab jetzt auch das Digitus-Teil am Schreibtisch - mal schauen ob damit auch alles funktioniert...........

mfg
Maxl


----------



## marcengbarth (24 September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich häng mich hier mal dran. Leider hab ich meine Treiber-CD verlegt und bräuchte jetzt einen Profilic seriell - USB - Treiber. Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Treiber schicken?

Mein Adapter ist ein Advantech ADAM-4562 (funktioniert mit Profilic-Treiber), nur leider fehlt mir die Advantech-CD.

Gruß
  Marc


----------



## Maxl (11 Oktober 2007)

Für welchen nun?
prolific oder advantech?


----------



## marcengbarth (14 Oktober 2007)

Sorry für die Verspätung!

Der Advantech nutzt Prolific-Treiber... Hab ich vom Advantech-Support bekommen.


----------

